# Look at this little girl



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey all you Californians - check out this little girl up for adoption.....<a href="http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11350794" target="_blank">
</a>
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=11350794


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: How sweet! HELLO LA area............ anyone looking for a 7 mo. old girl?? :Cute Malt:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Awwww - she's a teeny, precious little bug! :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat stop it now  you make me want another baby and that's not gonna happen anytime soon. I'm sure she will get a great home.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Interesting.

I know of two maltese breeders in the Brentwood area (the one which is a San Francisco suburb....how could it also be near L.A. as the description mentions?).

She is beautiful.

Wonder what her whole story is?!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG...what a see little face! :wub: :wub:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Aha! 

Brentwood is a commonly used name. 
One is a town, one is a neighborhood.

LOL


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She is just precious, if I lived in Ca, I would try to adopt her!!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a little cutie :wub:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Someone adopt her already!!! :wub:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

She's precious...I think I've seen her somewhere on the forum...or I'm losing my mind. What does this mean.....*"she should be easy to train, as she is very smart... but remember she is a Maltese!!"* That's kind of rude, I think!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sorry, here's another one, look at this cute little boy in New York!
<a href="http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11419281" target="_blank">
</a>http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=11419281


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I want that little girl! If I could get her here she'd be the new sister for Tess and Zoey. She looks so cute and sweet. I want her! I hope she gets a great home soon.


----------

